# FS: krib juvies - my very last batch - ALL GONE!!!



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

As title says. They are about half an inch in length and I have about 60 or 70 of them. $1 each. All proceeds go to the kids hospital.

Pics are available here: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank-journals-16/my-33-long-updated-apr-8-a-13910/index4.html. Go to the end of the thread for pics of the last batch.

Pick up in Killarney.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Will you be sorry to see them all gone, Franck? You've all but flooded the local market in kribs with just your pair  !!!
I've already had one spawning from the breeders I got from you and they are well into the next round  My Osaka is pretty neat now with adult kribs and what's left of 3 spawnings - all various sizes and ages. I've been dumping quite a few myself.

Bump for some AWESOME kribs, folks 
Shelley


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Ha ha. Thanks Shelley. I will definitely be sorry to see them all gone, and I'm sure there will be times when I regret this. But I've thought it through carefully and it's time for me to go onto something else.

Glad to hear that your pair is happy and spawning. These guys are great parents.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Just to say that a very generous member made a spontaneous donation today, to add to the proceeds here (nope, no kribs involved). Thank you so much, generous member. 

I haven't donated the proceeds from the previous batch yet (yes, I know people better organised than me ). If I include everything I am up to $68 now! That's going to be a decent chunk of money.

Will reply to PMs now...


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump. I need as many of these guys as possible gone by mid May. Come and get them...


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Great looking little kribs (fry). Eating well on small pellets(NewLifeSpectrum) and blood worms. Growing out really well. Thanks again for the kribs and the caves. My favorite is the coconut shell. Really hoping I end up with a healthy mated pair.

Cheers


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Drew. I'm sure they'll pair up eventually when they get to about an inch. And yes, I'm with you about the coconut shells. I think they look great. 

Cheers.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

If you need to re-home them, I have a tank with nice tankmates that they can move into


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the offer, Charles, but I wouldn't want your fish to get hurt. These little guys may not look like much, but I give them a ray as a snack every week or so...


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> Thanks for the offer, Charles, but I wouldn't want your fish to get hurt. These little guys may not look like much, but I give them a ray as a snack every week or so...


tough little guys...


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Rainy Monday bump. I noticed tonight that some of them are starting to colour up, and I can sex most of them. Come and get them!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Ok so now that we're done with this hockey business for a few days, let's get serious about the krib business! 

Here's the deal: whoever wants the whole batch (60+ fish) can have it for $50. And wait, that's not all. I'll even throw in the panty hose!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

What? The panty hose blowout didn't attract any buyers?!? Jeez...

Bump.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Ok folks, all I need is one buyer. With enough tank space. 

Oh, and did I say that you don't actually need to take them all? Nor do you need to take the panty hose, btw. That'll save you some convoluted explanations to your spouse.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Quick Sunday night bump. Anyone? Please oh please, I need the space by mid May....


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

ill take some in a few weeks if you have anyleft.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

LikeItLow said:


> ill take some in a few weeks if you have anyleft.


Ok, thanks for your interest. I'm hoping I can sell these guys my mid May though. Speaking of which...... BUMP!


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Bump for some great looking and very healthy Kribs!

I have grabbed mine already...get yours while they are still available.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Drew.

Hey folks, as Drew says: come get yours while they're still available. This is my last ever batch of kribs. Your very last chance to get crazy72 kribs!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Video of the little guys added to the tank journal.

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank-journals-16/my-33-long-updated-may-5-first-video-13910/


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

aww man they look so cool lol. how many do you have left? i plan on moving my BGK to my 65gal this weekend then changing the gravel in my 29gal. so if all goes well i should be ready to take some off your hands next week.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Sounds good. I have LOTS left. Over 50 for sure. And a few people are interested now so I've decided to keep them a little longer to sell them privately instead of taking them to an LFS, because I think they're more likely to end up in a good home this way. This will likely mean lots of water changes for a while, because it looks like the cories will start coming this week-end!

Let me know when you're ready.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Friday night bump.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

wow. so many quality kribs left. surprised to see them still available.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Ming. They are going, slowly but surely. Although more slowly than surely perhaps.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Another 10 are gone. We're getting close to $100 now for the kids hospital. Come and contribute! (and help empty my tank, too  ).


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

kribs for kids. such a good motto.
should post them on craiglists as well.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Bumping this once more. They're starting to colour up nicely...

I can sex them pretty much with 100% certainty now, so you can pick your M/F ratio.

AND I removed the sponge and panty hose from the intake!


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

just picked some of these guys up tonight. really nice fish and seller!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Kyle. 

Still quite a few left and colouring up nicely. Come and get them...


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hadn't bumped this in a while. A lot of kribs still available. The biggest ones are now about an inch and looking like real kribs!


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

the males you sold me are looking real nice now! getting bigger by the day!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

LikeItLow said:


> the males you sold me are looking real nice now! getting bigger by the day!


Thanks Kyle. This is good to hear. I hope you'll see some action soon.


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

lol me too bud. mee too..


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump. And a reminder that all proceeds go to the kids hospital. The total is at $88 now, between this batch and the previous one. Come and contribute!

They are growing and colouring up. Not far from being ready to breed!

Pic shot tonight. The red on the dorsal and the blue on the pelvic fins are starting to show.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Weekly bump. One of the last calls before I take these guys to a store. They are nearly big enough now...


----------



## jayc (May 23, 2010)

Hi there. I was wondering if these fish would be too small to go in a tank with some of my africans. Max size of some of them about 3 inches?


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

jayc said:


> Hi there. I was wondering if these fish would be too small to go in a tank with some of my africans. Max size of some of them about 3 inches?


Sorry I can't answer that as I don't know anything about Africans. (except about kribs, that are Africans too actually). My guys are about an inch max in length. That's all I can say on this one.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Ok folks, everything else in the tank is sold and I want to shut down the tank. There are 37 of them according to the last official count (which means that there must have been 100 of them in the first place! ). Anyway, $20 takes them all if you promise me it's not as feeders. 

Otherwise it's still $1 each.

All proceeds are still going to charity (kids hospital). And I'm glad to report that I'm at $118 now.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Well, I'm delighted to report that all kribs are sold! $138 en route to the kids hospital! Thanks to all who contributed.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Mods, I can't seen to close this thread either. Can you please close it for me? Thanks.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

... and by the way, thanks to the mods for letting me have this thread open for so long and sometimes with other threads in the classifieds.


----------

